# Flowerhorn Masterpiece Videos !



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear My Lovely Brothers And Sisters !
These R some Of My Masterpiece Santa FHs !
All Santas R Wishing U Guys A Merry Xmas And Happy New Year !

Whatever U Guys R Expecting Will Come True Really Soon !
Have An Amazing And Wonderful Xmas And New Year 2013 !
Thanks So Much !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice flower horns Mr. Jacky Tang! I love the first vid, love the music... it makes the fish dance :lol:


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All Ur Valuable Compliment Bro !
It's Really Making My DaySso Much Happier !
Thanks So Much !


crimper said:


> Nice flower horns Mr. Jacky Tang! I love the first vid, love the music... it makes the fish dance :lol:


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Is there some secret to having your FH grow a big kok or is it just a genetics thing?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

That's All Genetics bro. Honestly. Each of them r HandPicked from few thousand FHs and only few of them has The Big KOKs like that. All the rest r just regular FHs.


kacairns said:


> Is there some secret to having your FH grow a big kok or is it just a genetics thing?


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice collection bro!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much Brother Tommy!
The First 5 Masterpieces Will Come To Vancouver Canada At The End of Next Month After The Vietnam Show.
U can always come over and visist them.


ndnhuy said:


> Very nice collection bro!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

My FHs Room in Vancouver BC Canada.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Jacky your flowerhorns are simply the best I have ever seen. I have never seen any so beautiful in
My life... Keep it up


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All Ur Good Comments Brother Brezilian. I'm Glad that u love my collections. Lol.


brezilian said:


> Jacky your flowerhorns are simply the best I have ever seen. I have never seen any so beautiful in
> My life... Keep it up


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Ohhh !
Don't call me master my friend Bebetng. I'm not a master or expert at all. I'm just a Crazy FH Hobbyyist. Lol !
Thanks So Much For All Ur Good Comments !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Ohhh !
Don't call me master my friend Bebetng. I'm not a master nor expert at all. I'm just a Crazy FH Hobbyyist. Lol !
Thanks So Much For All Ur Good Comments !


----------

